# Finds two streaming devices on WiFi at work



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

How can I fix this problem?


__
https://flic.kr/p/wK5r7d

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So you already set this up on your home network?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tootal2 said:


> How can I fix this problem?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


What problem? If you have two Roamios or a Roamio and a Stream in the same network this is normal; you just pick one or the other to stream from. (If you have the former situation, you should uncable the Stream and sell it on eBay because the stream in the Roamio will be more reliable.)

If that is not your problem you could try describing your issue in more detail. Like exactly what TiVo boxes you have in your home network, are you stealing your neighbor's WiFi, stuff like that.


----------

